# Controlador de la PC - Vectir PC Control



## fdevillalobos (Oct 28, 2011)

Este post nomás es para compartir mi opinión y ponerles a todos al alcance, un nuevo programa para casi todas las plataformas de celulares inteligentes, para controlar la PC en casi todos sus aspectos.

Es un control remoto para la PC, que ya puede ser via Bluetooth, o WiFi y la verdad que anda muy bien, y es muy intuitivo.
Yo lo tengo usandolo con un BlackBerry Torch 9800 y funciona 10 puntos.
Se descarga una aplicación en el celular, y un servidor para la PC en la misma.
En 
	
	



```
www.vectir.com
```
 podemos encontrar el programa, y mas explicaciones.

Sus principales características son:

-Control Remoto para la PC via bluetooth o WIFI desde casi cualquier celular.
-Control facilitado para Winamp, Windows Media player, Itunes y PowerPoint.
-Vista de todas las canciones dentro de estos programas, y dentro de las listas de musica.
-Controlar visual del escritorio desde la pantalla del celular.
-Funcion de teclado inalámbrico.
-Control de teclado, mouse y volumen del sistema.
-Soporta XP, Vista y Windows 7 de 32 y 64bits


Se ha probado con Nokia, Sony Ericsson, LG, Motorola, Samsung, Benq Siemens, HTC and Blackberry exitosamente, si el teléfono tiene bluetooth o WIFi y usa Android o soporta Aplicaciones Java, hay posibilidades de que funcione.

Adjunto alguna foto de como se ve el programa, pero realmente es muy fácil de usar.

De los programas que hay con estas funcionalidades, es sin duda el más económico, y la verdad que todavía no encontré de qué quejarme hasta el momento.

Tiene una prueba gratuita de 30 dias, y trae la aplicacion necesaria para los celulares que soportan JAVA, para Android y Blackberry se puede encontrar la aplicacion en Android Market y Blackberry App World.

Este es el link para bajar el programa para la PC 
	
	



```
http://www.vectir.com/download/pc/
```

Para los que siempre estamos con el cel y queremos manejar todo, es sin duda muy bueno.

Lo estoy viendo además para ver como funciona para controlar otros programas o cosas de la PC, para domótica y control de diferentes aparatos que sean controlados por la PC, como por ejemplo una interfaz de PLC-BUS.

Espero que les sirva el aporte,

Saludos!


----------



## willyfv (Nov 9, 2011)

muy buen aporte vamos a investigar


----------

